# What kind of salt to use in butter making



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

I like my butter salted. I would like to make my own but don't know what kind of salt to use & where to buy it? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I just used regular table salt, but I only ever made a pound or so at a time.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

I have always used regular, noniodized salt. I believe cheese salt is just regular salt that has been flaked so that it dissolves almost instantly.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I use sea salt as that is what I have. I also wash my butter with salt water.


----------



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks all for your help. My niece spent some time at a pioneer village as a young interpreter. One of her jobs was to churn butter. I wanted to do it with her sometime in the fall as a reminder of her summer time at the village.


----------

